# Yay, Zukes is here!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So a huge box showed up on our doorstep and of course its from Zukes, so many goodies, treats, bandanas, t-shirts and a cool messenger bag.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Must eat it now!



















Thank you everyone who voted and helped us win!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lucky boy!!! Congrats to you guys!! Love the one with the bandanna on. He looks like he's preparing for a feast!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats neat, proud of you guys. Uno really is a good looking dog.


----------



## nayers (Sep 15, 2010)

did you win a contest? that's a lot of stuff! Lucy liked the cranberry treats ok...not so much the peanut butter ones, but she loves the bones!


----------



## nayers (Sep 15, 2010)

nevermind, I saw an older post...congrats!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Way to go Uno. I hope you forward the photos to Zukes. I am sure they would put them on their website. He is a handsome dog :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

WTG Uno!!!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Wtg*

Congrats! Uno looks like he really can't wait to get to those goodies.

He's such a good looking dog! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Uno's face in the photos says it all!:biggrin: Happy Winning Uno!:wink: Oh and Uno, remember moderation LOL!:wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! So glad we were able to help you take home the win :biggrin:


----------

